# Monitor Flackert unregelmäßig.



## Ezycod (6. Mai 2018)

*Monitor Flackert unregelmäßig.*

Guten Tag,

ich habe zwei Monitore an meinem System angeschlossen.
Der Hauptmonitor ist um einiges neuerer als der alte, seit einer Weile flackert dieser aber immer wieder mal, egal bei welchen Anwendungen etc.
Das flackern ist nicht dauerhaft, sondern random ab und zu kurz schwarz, da wird man irgendwann verrückt, das fällt vor allem beim Surfen stark auf.
Bei meinem sekundären Monitor passiert das nicht, momentan gehe ich davon aus das der Monitor defekt ist….. aber man kann ja hoffen.
Hatte einer schonmal das Problem?
- Nvidia Treiber schon auf dem neusten Stand.
- DualLink-DVI Kabel schon überprüft.
- In den Windows und Nvidia Einstellungen nichts Auffälliges gefunden.

Was könnte ich noch Kontrollieren?

(Acer Monitor der GN-Serie und GTX 1080Ti als GPU)


----------



## JoM79 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monitor Flackert unregelmäßig.*

Mit Kabel geprüft meinst du, dass du ein anderes ausprobiert hast?
Hast du es mal mit nem HDMI Kabel probiert?


----------



## Ezycod (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monitor Flackert unregelmäßig.*

Hatte noch ein anderes DL-DVI, kann es mal mit HDMI ausprobieren.


----------



## -zEr0- (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Monitor Flackert unregelmäßig.*

ich hatte so ein ähnliches Phänomen vor einigen Wochen. Allerdings war mein Monitor mittels Display-Port angeschlossen. Es lag bei mir schlicht daran, dass das Display-Port-Kabel zu nah am Monitorstromkabel verlegt war bzw. ich die beiden Kabel zusammen mit Kabelklettverschlussbändern verlegt hatte. Dadurch kam es immer mal wieder zu "blackscreens" und flimmern.  Also vielleicht mal beide Kabel prüfen und gegebenenfalls so verlegen, dass diese wirklich getrennt voneinander liegen.


----------

